# question about class A LTC



## 413guy (Feb 12, 2011)

hi there,

i am getting my class A license to carry concealed soon. i currently attend a state community college, and i was wondering if i am able to legally carry my weapon on a state college campus WITH my class a license on my person. i would like to carry because i attend a school that is in a very high crime area, and the cops on campus don't carry guns. can someone answer this question for me? thanks in advance.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

No you can't.

Against the law for you.

Close it up.


----------



## flintlockglock (Jan 22, 2011)

The State Government has all these laws posted on their website. It clearly stipulates that a holder of a class A license may not carry their weapon on a college campus. You should read that stuff, there are some goodies you NEED TO KNOW before going out strapped.

Have a link that might keep you out of jail one day:

http://www.malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXX/Chapter140/Section131


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OKAY...

Can we close this before it becomes another fuck-fest?

413Guy, nothing against you, but this has been asked and answered a thousand times.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for the three very useful responses in this thread.


----------

